# SolidWorks 2011 SP00 _(x32x64)_Multilanguage_Editions



## hosamsoft (21 ديسمبر 2011)

لتحميل البرنامج حمل رابط التورينت وحمل برنامج التورنت من هنا 
http://www.utorrent.com/downloads
ومن ثم ابدا تحميل جديد وفك الرابط المرفق المضغوط وملف جديد فى التورنت وابدا التحميل 
ارجو ان اكون افدت


----------



## المغترب63 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخ حسام :
لقد حملت البرنامج عدة مرات, الا أني لم أفلح في التنصيب . أتمنـى أن أتمكن من تنصيبه هذه المرة .
وفقكم الله لكل خير
أخوك أمير


----------

